# I See you!!



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

"You haz food; no?"

Macrobrachium Pilimanus (Muff prawn or chameleon shrimp)

She's one of the long arm types and is predatory in nature. She has her own tank with some MTS that she can torture to her evil heart's content. I love her.

She's not easy to photograph, no she likes to hide out in that log of hers. 
rescaped her tank a little. just adding plants as my plant population expands.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice picture. she must be a fun creature to watch


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

she is, especially when I give her a wiggly treat.


----------

